# Small before and after..



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Small 2 day job for us. 

Tried out the Saman hybrid stain to tone the handrail to match flooring. Followed by satin finish coats. The saman had too glossy of a finish. Spindles were 1 coat bin 2 coats Dulux waterborne alkyd semi.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

I love the transformation of a interior space when we change trim from stained to painted.
Brightens it up so much.


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

Did you spray those ballustres?

I like the new color of the rail.:thumbsup:


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Monstertruck said:


> Did you spray those ballustres? I like the new color of the rail.:thumbsup:


Nope, brush and roll with a mini microfibre


----------



## jw129943 (Apr 3, 2014)

wje said:


> Nope, brush and roll with a mini microfibre


That must have been quite a job if you didn't spray it - looks great!


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

jw129943 said:


> That must have been quite a job if you didn't spray it - looks great!


Yea. 76 spindles. It wasn't fast by any means lol


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Tell us a little more about the stain if you don't mind. I've never heard of the product and am curious.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Tell us a little more about the stain if you don't mind. I've never heard of the product and am curious.


 It is kind of like a hybrid version of polyshades.

I was matching a new engineered hardwood they had installed that was a greyish black. So I mixed the "chalk" and "ebony" colours together to get a grey stain, and did 2 coats of that over the wood handrail. I then put a coat of the ebony over it, to show some natural wood and the grey colours. 

The sheen on the stuff is a high gloss, so I added 2 coats of satin varathane to dull it down.. 

It has an extremely fast set up time, so you need to work quick. and it has tendencies to get glossier with every coat... kind of weird..


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Here is a closet pic


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

wje said:


> Yea. 76 spindles. It wasn't fast by any means lol


 
I like a man who counts his spindles:laughing:

Had a job in a Baltimore townhouse awhile back that had 72 steps to the third floor( fortunately, they did not get painted)


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

chrisn said:


> I like a man who counts his spindles:laughing: Had a job in a Baltimore townhouse awhile back that had 72 steps to the third floor( fortunately, they did not get painted)


Bet the calf muscles grew a bit !


----------

